# Police Officer Thomas Raji



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Thomas Raji 
*Perth Amboy Police Department
New Jersey*
End of Watch: Friday, August 22, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 22, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Thomas Raji was killed in an automobile accident on Route 1, in Woodbridge, while transporting a prisoner to the Middlesex County Jail. His patrol car collided with another vehicle at the intersection with Green Street.

Officer Raji had served with the agency for 10 years. He is survived by his expectant wife, who also serves as an officer with the Perth Amboy Police Department.
Agency Contact Information
Perth Amboy Police Department
351 Rector Street
Perth Amboy, NJ 08861

Phone: (732) 442-4400

_*Please contact the Perth Amboy Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Raji! Thank you for your service and dedication. Serve St Michael and watch over the brethren. May God give your family and friends comfort and understanding in their loss.


----------

